# Anyone have a good source for reasonably priced Sisal twine?



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

As the titel states, I'm looking for a good source for sisal baling twine. I'm new to this, so any help will be much appreciated. I found some on Ebay for $92 for two 4500' rolls @ "130lbs knot strengeth". Is $92 shipped a decent price? Also is there anything I need to know about gauges? I would imagine there are thinner, and thicker gauges that could effect how the knotters perform.

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No it's not too great a price....depending on your locale, maybe Amazon has it, have you checked with them.....they seem to have everything and ship "second day air" at no charge  obviously just kidding, but hey, they can ship me a case of toilet paper from ATL and it's cheaper than I can go get it at WW....if I chose to go into WW. (Probably go to CVS) 
BTW.....have ya checked into poly twine?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.ruralking.com/country-road-premium-sisal-baler-twine-9000-foot.html

If that link does not work, search "rural king 9000 sisal"

Pretty fair quality with minimal thicks/thins. I didn't use this last year as I found Brazilian Gold for $33 from mom/pop store locally.

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Quality varies a lot in sisal twine.Cheapest isn't always the best!!

Well that goes for about everything.I like cheap and good myself.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think I paid $53 for bales of 7200 last year before I gave up and switched to plastic. $92 for 9000 seems preposterous.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> No it's not too great a price....depending on your locale, maybe Amazon has it, have you checked with them.....they seem to have everything and ship "second day air" at no charge  obviously just kidding, but hey, they can ship me a case of toilet paper from ATL and it's cheaper than I can go get it at WW....if I chose to go into WW. (Probably go to CVS)
> BTW.....have ya checked into poly twine?


I did check out Amazon after reading this. There is a better deal than what Ebay had. I looked into going with poly, but I would have to change some things around. Not sure I'm ready for that yet. I need to get to know my baler first! Ha ha



glasswrongsize said:


> http://www.ruralking.com/country-road-premium-sisal-baler-twine-9000-foot.html
> 
> If that link does not work, search "rural king 9000 sisal"
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! I'l more than likely end up going with them.



swmnhay said:


> Quality varies a lot in sisal twine.Cheapest isn't always the best!!
> 
> Well that goes for about everything.I like cheap and good myself.


Cheap and good sounds great!



8350HiTech said:


> I think I paid $53 for bales of 7200 last year before I gave up and switched to plastic. $92 for 9000 seems preposterous.


$53 is good. Was that local, or online?

Chris


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

$53 was local farm store.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

So why run sisal when plastic is 24$ and way better? Just wondering.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I like the fact sisal will decompose after a while. Plastic is sure easier to find.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> So why run sisal when plastic is 24$ and way better? Just wondering.


According to others with IH46's, they say there is some modifying that needs to be done to the knotters to switch over. I'm not sure what that all is yet, but will look into it more if I decide to keep the baler around for a while.

I think I'll use this one for a bit, and sell it to help fund a NH or JH. Something that parts are easier to find!

Chris


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Do you have a Tractor Supply?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-9-000-ft-square-baler-twine-350-lb-tensile-1429142?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-CountyLine-_-1429142&gclid=CMjfgfykzswCFYlehgodjRcO_w

$53 for a bale of 9000 sisal twine. Occasionally they have a store wide 10% off sale or mail a 10% off everything coupon.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

leeave96 said:


> Do you have a Tractor Supply?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-9-000-ft-square-baler-twine-350-lb-tensile-1429142?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-CountyLine-_-1429142&gclid=CMjfgfykzswCFYlehgodjRcO_w
> 
> $53 for a bale of 9000 sisal twine. Occasionally they have a store wide 10% off sale or mail a 10% off everything coupon.


That's hilarious... I have one close by, so I checked the website and didn't see it. I thought that was odd. Looks like my ADD kicked in and I overlooked it! Ha ha

Thank you

Chris


----------



## showard8908 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this is an old post to respond to but i have a jd14t that i was told by everyone for years that i could not use plastic twine on because the knotters would not work right. one day i got mad enough unloading hay that had sat in the loft for a few months that i decided to try it anyway because every other bale i picked up the twine was breaking. i have ran it for 4 years now and have had less issues with missed ties and broken bales in 4 years at approximately. 6000 bales a year than i had in on day of baling with sisal. i have since convinced 2 friends that also run older balers to switch and they have had similar results. If you try it and it doesn't work out your only out 20 some dollars. That a pretty cheap lesson to learn if you ask me. thickness is the only thing that the knotters really need to hold, tie and cut and plastic twine is way more consistent that is why i believe my baler went from running like i would expect a 65 year old baler to run to it running better than my friends 575 nh that is only a few years old. Other big benefit is it doesn't break down in storage and your profit doesn't bust open on the loft floor when your selling it with your customer looking at you wondering if you have a clue what your doing. That is my 2 cents hope it helps.


----------

